# EXCEL, Arbeitsstunden berechnen und aufteilen



## BRD (11. September 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Ich komme mit folgendem Problem nicht weiter, und suche bis jetzt erfolglos nach einem Lösungsweg.

Es geht um Arbeitsstunden (Start Arbeitszeit, Ende Arbeitszeit und Pause in Minuten).
Zelle Start und Ende sind mit hh:mm formatiert, Pause in Minuten ist Standart.
Die Gesamte Arbeitszeit wird berechnet mit :

=WENN(J36>0;((WERT(LINKS(TEXT(N36-J36;"hh:mm");2))&","&TEXT(RUNDEN(WERT(RECHTS(TEXT(N36-J36;"hh:mm");2))*10/6;0);"00"))-Y36/60);0)

(Start=J36, Ende=N36, Pause=Y36)
Klappt soweit auch gut. 

Jetzt brauche ich aber folgende Aufteilung:
norm.hr (7:00-16:00; AJ36), overtime (6:00-7:00 & 16:00-17:00; AP36), overtime (Samstag & 17:00-20:00; AW36), night (20:00-6:00; BD36) und (sunday and hollyday; BL36).


Ich hab keine Idee wie ich die Stunden in diese Teilbereiche wie z.B. 7:00 - 16:00 aufteilen soll wenn der Eintrag z.B. Start 9:00 - Ende 17:00 ist. Dann sollte in (7:00-16:00) AJ36=7 stehen und in overtime (6:00-7:00 & 16:00-17:00) AP36=1 stehen.


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe und oder Anregung.

Gruß aus Kiev
BRD


----------



## Drogist (12. September 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mir mal erlaubt, die Formel für die Gesamt-Arbeitszeit etwas "schlanker" zu gestalten:

```
=WENN(UND(J36>0;N36>0);(N36-J36)*24-(Y36/60);0)
```

Beim ersten Problem würde ich so rangehen: 

```
WENN(J36<ZEITWERT("7:00");ZEITWERT("7:00")-J36;0)
```
dann hast du den Anteil der frühen Overtime ...


----------



## BRD (13. September 2009)

Tach Drogist,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Schlankheitskur 

Bin gerade auf Dienstreise und hab meinen PC nicht dabei.
Wenn ich zurück bin werd ich das gleich mal so ausprobieren.

feed back folgt.

Gruß aus Bayern
BRD


----------



## BRD (29. September 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

ich komm so leider auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Hab mich nach wirklich VIELEN Versuchen dazu durchgerungen es jetzt mit VBA zu realisieren. 
Danke nochmal für den Tip

Gruß
BRD


----------



## Drogist (29. September 2009)

BRD hat gesagt.:


> ich komm so leider auf keinen grünen Zweig.
> Hab mich nach wirklich VIELEN Versuchen dazu durchgerungen es jetzt mit VBA zu realisieren.


Na ja, das ist gewiss der bessere Weg. Damit kannst du wesentlich mehr erreichen als mit reinen Formeln/Funktionen. Und so schlimm ist VBA doch auch nicht ...


----------

